# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Kiosci

## Ivana2

U nedjelju me M zamolio da mu nešto kupim na kiosku. Kad tamo tik uz dječje časopise i slatkiše - desetak DVD-a s pornografskim sadržajem.
Jutros sam nazvala policiju da ih pitam je li to kažnjivo, a oni su mi rekli da to jest prekršaj po dva zakona:
1. nešto kao vrijeđanje osjećaja morala
2. poticanje maloljetnika na nešto (nisam zapamtila kako je točno rekao, ali jasno je što se misli)
Bit je u tome da sami policajci neće reagirati kad na to naiđu nego im građani kojima to smeta moraju dojaviti.
Kad policajac dođe na kiosk i zatraži da maknu, onda moraju maknuti, ali kad policajac ode opet mogu staviti. Onda opet treba dojaviti policiji itd.
Uf, baš sam ljuta   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ima li u RODAma kakva akcija protiv toga?

----------


## Mukica

nema za sad  :/ 
nmolim te napisi i posalji mejl pravobraniteljici za djecu 




> Osim osobno Uredu se možete obratiti :
> 
>                     - pisanim putem na adresu: Pravobranitelj za djecu, Andrije Hebranga 4/1, 10000 Zagreb
>                     - poslati telefax na broj: +385 1 4921-277
>                     - poslati e-mail na adresu: info@dijete.hr
> 
> Podnesak (pismo) treba biti razumljiv i potpun.
> 
> Osnovni podaci koji je potrebno navesti u pritužbi:
> ...

----------


## Ivana2

Pa je li postoji kakav interes da se nešto pokrene?

----------


## apricot

Može postojati interes, ali mi nemamo kapaciteta da pokrijemo baš sve što je vezano za djecu.

A imamo i vlastitu   :Wink:

----------


## Janoccka

Ako ti napišeš e-mail dječjoj pravobraniteljici, a sigurna sad da će to napraviti i još forumašica kada vide ovaj topik... eto akcije!

----------


## Maxime

Mozda bi trgovacka inspekcija i Udruga zastita potrosaca u ovom slucaju mogli intervenirati?!

----------


## Ivana2

Ne znam. Javila sam policiji. Oni su navodno otišli na taj kiosk i zatražili od prodavačice da makne. Za dva dana prošla sam onuda i sve je bilo na istom mjestu.
Poslala sam e-mail na pravobraniteljičinu adresu. Nisam dobila odgovor pa sam odustala.
Tako valjda sustav funkcionira. Saslušaju te i čekaju da te prođe.

----------


## Loli

imaš pp

----------


## Poslid

Ja sam 2 puta slala mail pravobraniteljici i uvijek sam dobila lijep i ohrabrujući odgovor.

Bar nešto  :Grin:

----------


## rajvos

Zaposlenica sam _Tiska_ i znam da je zabranjeno izlagati erotske i porno časaopise i dvd na uočljivim mjestima,stoga ako se radi o našem prodajnom mjestu odmah se javite na naš besplatni tel. 0800 666 770

----------


## Ivana2

Hvala rajvos, nazvat ću taj broj.

----------


## Janoccka

Jel zna netko koji je to zakon, članak....

----------


## Ivana2

Ja sam tražila na internetu, ali nisam našla.
Ima jedan sad aktualan topić o seksualnosti na Odgoju. Možemo mi filozoforati, ali sex je prisutan kod nas na svakom koraku. Mislim da smo među najprostačkijim narodima po psovkama (mislim da sam to čula nedavno na TV-u).

----------


## Janoccka

> Zaposlenica sam _Tiska_ i znam da je zabranjeno izlagati erotske i porno časaopise i dvd na *uočljivim mjestima*,stoga ako se radi o našem prodajnom mjestu odmah se javite na naš besplatni tel. 0800 666 770


A šta to znači? Na Tiskovom kiosku su izloženi DVDi na vrhu kioska. Skužih ih tek kada se sagneš ispod tende i zagledaš!

----------


## rajvos

A šta to znači? Na Tiskovom kiosku su izloženi DVDi na vrhu kioska. Skužih ih tek kada se sagneš ispod tende i zagledaš![/quote]
To znači da ne smiju biti u razini očiju odraslog čovjeka niti ispod te razine,kao ni na ona dva središnja stakla na kioscima tipa _LIŠTO 400_-kiosci sa roletama!

----------

